# Schwinn Le Tour question



## how (Feb 12, 2012)

Anyone know how to tell if a Le Tour is American made?
Most were made in Japan,,but in the late 70's some were made in 
Greenwood Mississippi.

The bike has the Original Schwinn Touring tires on it,,mad in USA
I dont know if that is a clue or not


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Feb 12, 2012)

I don't know but one of these guys will;
http://www.bikeforums.net/forumdisplay.php/181-Classic-amp-Vintage/page2?order=desc


----------



## ducnut (Feb 12, 2012)

'83 was the first year of the fork being completely painted; '82 and earlier were chrome lowers. '83 was the only year of that style of brake lever, center-pull brakes, and crankset. And, '85 was the last year of the "Schwinn" being on the downtube; switched to the seatpost, in '86. The color throws me off, as black metallic and sandpiper are what's shown in the catalog and your bike appears to be dark green.

I think it's an '83.

As to where it was made, I'm not sure.


----------



## how (Feb 12, 2012)

it is black,,thanks


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 13, 2012)

*Hi Howie....*

The American made Letours had a decal stating so. Most,if not all of the foreign made bikes had a "Schwinn Approved" headbadge.The Findley cats will help you as well.


----------



## how (Feb 16, 2012)

Turned out to be an 83 made in Greenville Mississippis


----------



## ducnut (Feb 16, 2012)

I was doing some research on another Schwinn (like I need another) and "G" in the VIN indicates Greenville, MS. 

I'm looking at a 1-year only model. If he'll come off his price (it's not all original), I'll go after it.


----------



## silvercreek (Mar 9, 2012)

My 1976 Schwinn Super Le Tour 12.2 was built in Japan. Normally the headbadge has either Chicago or Schwinn Approved Japan or where ever it's built. My '78 Schwinn Paramount was built in Chicago.


----------

